# looking for new case---need some help



## rq530 (Mar 24, 2009)

i dont really play computer games. but i am big with my xbox 360, and soon ps3. i want to build a computer and i decided to first start with buying the case. My plan is to have a great processor and motherboard (they might be the same thing, im not that great with computers, but that is why i am doing this project). i want to have 3 1tb hard drives in my computer, so i need a lot of trays. i want to have 2 optical drives so i need room for that. i want to make sure that the computer is cool because it will barely ever be turned off (standby a lot). it will be in my bedroom, so i dont want 100 fans that are going to make crazy amounts of noise. i want something that is quite. what kind of case do you think i should get that can accomodate my needs and that is not too pricey. also, do you know how many watts of power i should have?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo tq530 :wave:

I'm not fully 'savvy' with all the different PC cases, but lots of folks here recommend the 'Antec 900' for size, ease of working inside and coolness, both temperature and looks :grin:

As for the power supply wattage, that would depend on exactly what motherboard, processor (CPU), graphics card, RAM and other bits that are fitted. Usually, it's the last part to be thought about, cos you need all the above bits to work out what's needed to power them all :smile:.


----------



## oldjoe (Apr 13, 2009)

I like the COOLER MASTER RC-690 for functionality, good cooling and looks. Very solid case and easy to work in.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119137

The Antec 300 & 900 are also very nice and have identical chassis'. 
The 900 has a door (to break) and a window (to get scratched).


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I've always been partial to Cooler Master. Although cases are more personal preference, I'd recommend the 330 ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119115 ) as a good budget case. It's tool-less and has a decent amount of space.


----------



## portalman (Jul 30, 2008)

Apevia cases are really great because they are usually one piece so you cant loose the side as easily and they are easy to access if it is a full tower
http://http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811144170


----------



## portalman (Jul 30, 2008)

sorry... i put a link to the mid tower but full towers are mutch better


----------



## portalman (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh and i forgot the power.... a corsair 1000 watt power supply should do..and some good fans are some scythe ninja silent fans or the cooler master silence series fans


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Sorry but I just have to put my two cents in on this one and reccomend a Lian Li Case. Nice and light, great cooling and ease of access. I Love the one I have although if I had a bigger desk I would have gotten a bigger one but for functionality they are tough to beat.

Jones


----------



## sethy666 (Feb 11, 2008)

Im with Oldjoe... The Cooler Master CM690 is a very friendly case to work with.


----------



## chowder_pants (Dec 3, 2008)

Lian Li cases are in fact great, however they are expensive. Coolermaster and Antec make wonderful cases as well. Look for cases with 120mm fans and larger. The larger fans move alot of air at slower speeds when compared to smaller fans. Lower RPM's on the fan = quieter case


----------



## Warfare (Jun 21, 2008)

I am currently hearing great reviews about the http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160&Tpk=HAF 

Its a coolermaster and HAF stands for High Air Flow. 

Just out of curiosity, why would you need 3tb of storage if you are using it to host an xbox and ps3?


----------



## sethy666 (Feb 11, 2008)

That is one sweet case. It looks like CM have taken all the great features of their previous lines and come up with this beauty. If I was in the market to replace my CM 690... this would be the one.


----------



## portalman (Jul 30, 2008)

i actually have to agree with the coolermaster case.... i am not very familiar with anything other than apevia or g.skill


----------



## adrianparke2002 (Jun 4, 2009)

Pci system cooler "must have!"
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835888602

650watt power king psu

and as for fans if they show cfm = cubic feet per minute for instance 34.5 cfm will move alot of air and keep it cool but i recommend cool master fans they run fairly avarage rpms and are quite 

also a nice case with alot of options for fans will keep it very cool and more effecient 


AND I DO NOT RECOMMEND VISTA DUE TO IT RUNS SLOWER THEN XP AND HAS DRIVER ISSUES AND MAJOR HEAT ISSUES DUE TO INTERNAL CODING OF THE OS SYSTEM


----------

